# Chinese vendors



## Oldkid (Jun 6, 2014)

I'm new at collecting flashlights and would like to buy from some Chinese vendors. I'm not sure witch ones to use. Could I get some guidance on the trusted ones?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 6, 2014)

Buying via their website or sites like eBay?


----------



## mcnair55 (Jun 6, 2014)

This will be an interesting thread to read the replies on after the Chinese Eneloop thread.


----------

